# Watch Display Cases



## SneakingWeasel

New Axis watch display case arrived a few days ago, just thought i would share some photos. Feel free to post your watch display case pics.




























As you can see im a Seiko fan!
For those who want to know, from top to bottom, left to right, watches are as follows;
Black monster, Orange monster, Red monster, Green monster, Snow monster, Black Sport 5, Orange sport 5, purple Night monster, Blue Trek monster and Seiko Chronograph.

Also bought a travel / display case.


----------



## StufflerMike

Moved to the right forum.


----------



## photoshooter

Nine monsters and a chrono... nice!
Great display case too.

You should post this pic over at the Seiko forum.


----------



## HPoirot

Nice looking case!

Where'd you get it? 

And how much was it?

I'm looking for one myself....


----------



## SneakingWeasel

HPoirot said:


> Nice looking case!
> 
> Where'd you get it?
> 
> And how much was it?
> 
> I'm looking for one myself....


Thanks, I got it on eBay ( UK site ) for about £60 including delivery, search for " Axis watch display case.". They (Axis) have a number of different cases in different colours and materials that can display up to about 18 watches I think. It isn't that expensive considering the level of quality you get and the window is glass, not plastic. I would definitely recommend one! Be sure to post some pics if you get one.


----------



## SneakingWeasel

photoshooter said:


> Nine monsters and a chrono... nice!
> Great display case too.
> 
> You should post this pic over at the Seiko forum.


Thanks . I originally posted this in the public forum but it was moved here. I'm still getting used to the site. I will definitely post these in the Seiko forum, especially since there doesn't seem to be many photos of the Snow Monster.


----------



## mosesmoller

The container store carries a nice case w/ glass cover that holds 6 in a clip! can remember cost but think below 30.00 not a bad deal. Although the one above is pretty smooth!
peace out:-d


----------



## jetlau3

[/QUOTE]
Also bought a travel / display case.

View attachment 429875


View attachment 429876
[/QUOTE]

That travel case is nice. WHere did you get it and how much?


----------



## SneakingWeasel

Also bought a travel / display case.

















[/QUOTE]

That travel case is nice. WHere did you get it and how much?[/QUOTE]

I got this one from an eBay shop also and actually only payed £8 I think since there was no reserve on the item. Since I bought this one though, they have started to put a reserve of £18 I think...

Search for "axis watch display case" on the UK eBay site and you should find one there.


----------



## GTR87

Well i bougth some hours ago a nice display case for my watches.
I live in Perú (South America, yes Machu Picchu, no we dont ride llamas, yes i live in Lima.) and it wasnt easy to find a nice watch box.

I found this imported italian case for about 150 USD. I know its expensive but i loved it and well there where no many other options.

Watches (Left to right): 70's Seiko 5 6119-6400, Longines Conquest Chonograph, Edox Classe Royale GMT, Skagen Whocares (not even I)

Here are some pics. Hope you like it


----------



## LexusAussie

SneakingWeasel said:


> New Axis watch display case arrived a few days ago, just thought i would share some photos. Feel free to post your watch display case pics.
> 
> View attachment 429536
> View attachment 429537
> View attachment 429540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see im a Seiko fan!
> For those who want to know, from top to bottom, left to right, watches are as follows;
> Black monster, Orange monster, Red monster, Green monster, Snow monster, Black Sport 5, Orange sport 5, purple Night monster, Blue Trek monster and Seiko Chronograph.
> 
> Also bought a travel / display case.
> 
> View attachment 429875
> 
> 
> View attachment 429876


Nice collection! I have a Black and Orange Monster. The Snow Monster is gorgeous!

I have a very similar watch case and the exact same travel case!


----------



## tobitas

Box for my modest collection arrived yesterday. Very happy with it. I got it from Rainer Schuster (finestboxes on ebay)


----------



## Sybaris

Venlo makes some *really* nice solid wood cases


----------



## SneakingWeasel

tobitas said:


> Box for my modest collection arrived yesterday. Very happy with it. I got it from Rainer Schuster (finestboxes on ebay)


Very nice!


----------



## SneakingWeasel

Sybaris said:


> Venlo makes some really nice solid wood cases


Nice! Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at those as I'll need a new case soon...


----------



## SneakingWeasel

GTR87 said:


> Well i bougth some hours ago a nice display case for my watches.
> I live in Perú (South America, yes Machu Picchu, no we dont ride llamas, yes i live in Lima.) and it wasnt easy to find a nice watch box.
> 
> I found this imported italian case for about 150 USD. I know its expensive but i loved it and well there where no many other options.
> 
> Watches (Left to right): 70's Seiko 5 6119-6400, Longines Conquest Chonograph, Edox Classe Royale GMT, Skagen Whocares (not even I)
> 
> Here are some pics. Hope you like it


Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## UKTotty

Arrived today!


----------



## SneakingWeasel

UKTotty said:


> Arrived today!
> View attachment 699120


That's some collection!!


----------



## UKTotty

And the 2nd one filled








Side by side


----------

